# Time To Build A Za Mod



## JakesSA (23/3/14)

Hi,

I would like to take a swing at building a mech mod and perhaps thereafter look at building a vv/vw electrical mod.

Has anybody seen some decent plans on the net somewhere to start with or perhaps willing to sell me one to investigate?

I have in my workshop a lathe and milling machine just begging to do some work!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Take a gander at these threads...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/afriville.62/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (23/3/14)

That is rather nifty, would look great in S/S or ally..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (23/3/14)

I would love a lathe or milling machine, recently made our own mech mod with my bro in law.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/mokor-by-barhein.1343/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

